# GHEENOE LT10 HELP



## ChumOnCatfeesh (Dec 27, 2021)

looking for what battery to put in the ghee.
its battery forward but the battery will only be powering the nav lights and bilge pump.
so im not sure if i need the biggest and best what could i get away with?
any tips would help thanks!


----------



## jefepcs (Nov 17, 2021)

All depends on the load you will be putting on it and how long you anticipate fishing during the day. I have a small lawnmower battery in my skiff and it's powers the bilge pump all day if needed. I can get you the exact size tomorrow.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Get the Napa Trator battery that’s 675cca I used one for over 3 hrs pumping a sunk boat out,there tuff for $55.


----------

